# How do I create a faceplate to contour my trunk?



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

What are some of the methods you guys use to create custom template to contour the trunk? I've heard of the cardboard method but still would like to get more details on how to do it. I'm looking to making a faceplate to contour the top/bottom and sides of my trunk. thanks


----------



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

mod please transfer this over to fabrication thread. thanks


----------



## hellbilly007 (May 12, 2008)

If you're wanting what i'm thinking of, you can first remove the trunklid gasket from the car. Either frame the perimeter of the floor or build a false floor. Attach fleece or spandex-type material (which I prefer since it uses less resin) to the edges. Stretch your fleece to the top of the trunk where you removed the gasket and lay it over the edge. Mask the gasket to protect it and reapply gasket. Now resin your fleece. Once resin is dry, reinforce it with some fiberglass chopped mat and resin it. Now sand it appropriately to how you want it finished. Sorry to be so lengthy, hope this is what you're looking for.


----------



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

Not talking about fiberglassing, Would like to use wood. See how this baffle for the sub just fits nice and snug into the trunk.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Cardboard template is the only way I know of..
One trick I use (and probably lots of others too)is use a large piece that will fit in your trunk as your start point.. then using lots of smaller pieces stuck to each other, build out from your large piece until you have created the shape you want.
This will give you the most accurate fit to all the curves and dips etc.
Then just trace it onto your board and cut away!

Good luck with it.. 

Mark


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

find a large piece of cardboard or stiff poster board

now find the deepest recess in the shape you are trying to match.
measure the recess to your cardboard.

make a long wooden guide stick with a rounded over end on one side, and with a hole for a pencil in one end. the end results looks sort of like a compass.

put pencil side on cardboard. now use the other side to follow the contours of your trunk and the pencil will trace the curves onto the cardboard.

This works easiest for floor pieces but works well in any situation and much less work than the cut and paste method (which I do also at times).


----------



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> find a large piece of cardboard or stiff poster board
> 
> now find the deepest recess in the shape you are trying to match.
> measure the recess to your cardboard.
> ...



Sorry but im retarded, if you can post pics, it would help me alot. thanks


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

http://www.caraudiomag.com/technical/caep_0805_shapes_and_templates/profile_transfer_wheel.html


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

kwhitelaw said:


> http://www.caraudiomag.com/technical/caep_0805_shapes_and_templates/profile_transfer_wheel.html


thanks!!
same concept i posted

mine doesnt require making a rough cut panel.
Instead of using the transfer wheel, you can just use a long piece of wood with a hole in one end, which will make it look like a compass--u know the thing you used in Geometry to make angles?


----------



## accord2817 (Sep 22, 2008)

innsanes said:


> Not talking about fiberglassing, Would like to use wood. See how this baffle for the sub just fits nice and snug into the trunk.


thats Nice


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

innsanes said:


> mod please transfer this over to fabrication thread. thanks


I bet if they knew how, they would move it. I think I was the only one who knew how. But then again, this forum likes the "hands-off" approach. They get really pissy when you start moving threads around


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

You can use a contour gauge as well, which is helpful. In the past, I've always used the cardboard and come out with nice results, but it seems the gauge will expedite the process. Harbor Freight has small versions... and so does google


----------



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

InjunV18 said:


> You can use a contour gauge as well, which is helpful. In the past, I've always used the cardboard and come out with nice results, but it seems the gauge will expedite the process. Harbor Freight has small versions... and so does google


wow, I was like wtf is that, but googled how to use it and its a great idea. thanks


----------



## MSimz (Oct 7, 2007)

InjunV18 said:


> You can use a contour gauge as well, which is helpful. In the past, I've always used the cardboard and come out with nice results, but it seems the gauge will expedite the process. Harbor Freight has small versions... and so does google


x2 on the contour gauge. I use mine all the time, and it saves a lot of cardboard trial and error, and eliminates a lot of guesswork while making your first template.


----------



## prophet_ca (Feb 29, 2008)

See this is why i like this site, never would have known a countor gauge existed...


----------



## hellbilly007 (May 12, 2008)

My bad, I guess I'm stuck on fiberglassing stuff. Contour gauges are great.


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

omg omg omg this is like those things at spencers where u put your hand on them and the pins make an image on the other side of the pins.

WHY DID I WASTE like 2 weeks of my life using cardboard cut trim etc... to curves out of guessing on the top of my head.....

right tools for the right job win again


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

They also make a ruler that adjusts to covers like a semi-limp noodle


----------



## spag_bace (Aug 24, 2006)

this might help


Originally Posted by dgbldr 
Thank you Greg. That's the one.

Mark, this week I need it for cutting floor tile around obstructions. But I've had to make patterns out of cardboard recently for other things also, because I only have a 6" gauge. So it's for the toolbox for misc. use. Not trying to make molder knives from a crown profile  

What else do you use to copy shapes for general use?

dg 

Most of the time I use a piece of plumbing solder, and form it around the contour of the object. Very good for copying curves, like around bullnose corners. The solder I use is a little thinner than the standard stuff the plumbers use, probably a strong 1/16'' in diameter, picked it up in the plumbing section at HD. I keep a spool of it in my tool box all the time.

I thought maybe you were planning on coping something into another piece that the two profiles didn't match, in which case I have a method of making molds of the two pieces that gets the cope profile dead nuts on.

Been there and done that with the carboard, and that can get frustrating to say the least, trying to get the carboard cut in to the object just right.
__________________
Mark


----------

